# Nujol bottle



## MIdigger

Id never heard of this stuff, but read up on the scandal associated with it. Wow what a story involving Germany WW2 etc.
 From what I read it was sold in 6/8oz bottles. The one I dug today is as wide as a 6 inches wide x 3 in deep and maybe 5-6 inch tall. clear bottle. Its an embossed bottle. Anyone else dig this stuff up?


----------



## Wheelah23

I still have one... I dug it with the cap still on. It still had some of the contents in it. It was a mineral oil or something, I think. It still has some residue left in it, and it is tough! When I first cleaned it, I couldn't get the smell off my hands for a week. The bottle still smells, even through the metal cap. I'm too lazy to go get it for pictures, but it was probably from the 30's.


----------



## madman

HEY MAN , IVE DUG SOME OF THOSE IN 20S DUMPS THINK I GOT ONE ROUND HERE, NUJOL WAS A LIQUID PETROLEUM THAT PEOPLE DRANK I THINK?


----------



## MIdigger

Yes it was basically hawked as a cure for cancer and constipation among other things. Iam just wondering if I unearthed the giant ECONO sized bottle. I did also see they still make the stuff in tubes. I cant believe anyone would swallow petroleum products when they are carcinogenic. I know they added carotene in it to help digest it. The artical I read said they had some congress clown that was also a doctor that hawked this stuff and was paid (back then) 75,000 saying it was completely safe.

 Maybe Ill find some more tomorrow.


----------

